# Best 4x4 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 30, 2019)

WCA hardware comparison threads:
Best 2x2 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-2x2-comparison-new.74709/
Budget 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-3x3-comparison.75201/
Budget high-end 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-3x3-comparison.73563/
Best 3x3 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-3x3-comparison.74896/
Budget high-end 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
Best 4x4 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-4x4-comparison.74450/
Budget high-end 5x5 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-5x5-comparison.73898/
Best 6x6 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-6x6-comparison.74156/
Budget 7x7 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-7x7-comparison.75083/
Best skewb comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-skewb-comparison.75047/
Budget pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-pyraminx-comparison.73889/
Budget high-end pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-pyraminx-comparison.75237/
Best pyraminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-pyraminx-comparison.73862/
Best megaminx comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-megaminx-comparison.74702/
Budget square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-square-1-comparison.74142/
Best square-1 comparison
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Maybe add Aosu GTSM? My main is the GTS2M, but I know a good number of people near me who stick with GTSM rather than GTS2M.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 30, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Maybe add Aosu GTSM? My main is the GTS2M, but I know a good number of people near me who stick with GTSM rather than GTS2M.


Are there anyone else who want the AoSu GTS M v1 added to the poll choices?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are there anyone else who want the AoSu GTS M v1 added to the poll choices?


Jeez, just add it. Also add other options (like the gan 460, etc)


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 2, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Jeez, just add it. Also add other options (like the gan 460, etc)





Wish Lin said:


> Maybe add Aosu GTSM? My main is the GTS2M, but I know a good number of people near me who stick with GTSM rather than GTS2M.


Added


----------



## Hazel (Jul 3, 2019)

I've tried all on the list but the AoSu GTS and GTS2, and I like the Valk the most! It's my main atm. I would like the 460 a LOT more if the inner layers were just a little bit better...


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 3, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I've tried all on the list but the AoSu GTS and GTS2


You should definitely try them! I’ve never tried a Valk 4 but Aosu GTS/GTS2 are really really good cubes IMO.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jul 7, 2019)

Can you add the WuQue mini M?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 7, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Can you add the WuQue mini M?


Added


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Is Valk 4 M an upgrade from the QiYi WuQue M?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is Valk 4 M an upgrade from the QiYi WuQue M?


I think so. I used the Wuque until the Valk came out and definitely prefer it


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 30, 2019)

greentgoatgal said:


> I think so. I used the Wuque until the Valk came out and definitely prefer it


What about Aosu gts2m?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 31, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about Aosu gts2m?


It's a nice cube but I couldn't main it


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 1, 2019)

greentgoatgal said:


> I think so. I used the Wuque until the Valk came out and definitely prefer it


Valk 4 M and AoSu GTS2 M, which one has better corner cutting?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 1, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Valk 4 M and AoSu GTS2 M, which one has better corner cutting?


AoSu GTS2m


----------



## jakelevine (Aug 2, 2019)

greentgoatgal said:


> It's a nice cube but I couldn't main it




Why couldn't you main it? What exactly about it was so bad? Just curious cause I have a mini m but I'm starting to feel unsatisfied.


----------



## rusty cuber (Aug 2, 2019)

is the yj yusu any good


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

rusty cuber said:


> is the yj yusu any good


Faster than the Yuxin Little Magic M, but magnets are very very weak. I have heard that all magnets are 4*1 in both inner layer and outer layer of the YJ YuSu v2 M, which is not even noticeable. Uncontrollably fast.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

rusty cuber said:


> is the yj yusu any good


You may refer to the Budget high-end 4x4 comparison thread.
https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 2, 2019)

rusty cuber said:


> is the yj yusu any good


I have it and not really I hate it. Just the other day I was doing parity, and a piece just popped right out of it. Also it’s really tight and if you loosen it it will just fall apart.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I have it and not really I hate it. Just the other day I was doing parity, and a piece just popped right out of it. Also it’s really tight and if you loosen it it will just fall apart.


Are the magnets noticeable?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are the magnets noticeable?


Not at all if you kind of pull the pieces apart and then let go they will stick together but not very well. The magnets do absolutely nothing. I bought it when it had just came out and I knew I should have waited for reviews to come out but I didn’t. So I will probably eventually get a better 4x4. I would definitely buy either the shengshou mr m or Yuxin little magic m.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Not at all if you kind of pull the pieces apart and then let go they will stick together but not very well. The magnets do absolutely nothing. I bought it when it had just came out and I knew I should have waited for reviews to come out but I didn’t. So I will probably eventually get a better 4x4. I would definitely buy either the shengshou mr m or Yuxin little magic m.


Is it fast? How is the corner cutting?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Aug 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is it fast? How is the corner cutting?


Corner cutting is 1 piece forwards and a half piece reverse. Speed is not very good on it. My fastest alg j perm, 1.261 on 3x3 and on the Yusu, 1.667 with very good turning. Just don’t get the Yusu please.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Aug 2, 2019)

I have the Aosu GTS2 M, Angstrom Wuque M, and the Mini Qiyi Thunderclap, but I still prefer the Shengshou Mr. M because of it is stabler than most cubes but still easier to fingertrick than the GTS2 M. This is just my opinion, Im really not that good at 4x4.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

PingPongCuber said:


> I have the Aosu GTS2 M, Angstrom Wuque M, and the Mini Qiyi Thunderclap, but I still prefer the Shengshou Mr. M because of it is stabler than most cubes but still easier to fingertrick than the GTS2 M. This is just my opinion, Im really not that good at 4x4.





Dr. Lube said:


> The YJ YuSu V2 M is not a bad cube and the edge and corner magnets feel different enough to allow for fairly comfortable 'M' slices, but slight 'R2' misalignment can result in either catching or a very audible 'click' as one of the 'U' centers tries to jump out of the cube.


Yuxin little magic M 4x4 and Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4, which one is better?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic M 4x4 and Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4, which one is better?


Are you serious? Of course the YLM 4x4!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Are you serious? Of course the YLM 4x4!


Is Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 the best among the YJ YuSu v2 M, Qiyi thunderclap mini M, Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4 and the MoYu meilong M 4x4?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 is the best among the YJ YuSu v2 M, Qiyi thunderclap mini M, Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4, Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 and the MoYu meilong M 4x4?


You mean YLM better than YLM?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> You mean YLM better than YLM?


No.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No.


I think YLM and Meilong are the best among them.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I think YLM and Meilong are the best among them.


Which one is faster?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Which one is faster?


I think the Meilong is faster.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> I think the Meilong is faster.





Wish Lin said:


> I think YLM and Meilong are the best among them.


What about Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4?


Never tried before, but pretty sure not close to those two.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Never tried before, but pretty sure not close to those two.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 the best among the YJ YuSu v2 M, Qiyi thunderclap mini M, Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4 and the MoYu meilong M 4x4?


How do they rank?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> I can only speak to the cubes I own, which are the following:
> 
> Non magnetic: Thunderclap, Thunderclap Mini, QiYuan S, YuSu R, Black Kirin, RuiSu, Meilong and Wind
> 
> ...


Do you mean YJ YuSu v2 M? Yuchuang is 5x5…


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How do they rank?


Personally I will go:
YLM/Meilong->thunderclap/Yusu->Mr.M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Personally I will go:
> YLM/Meilong->thunderclap/Yusu->Mr.M


Mr.M 4x4 is not that bad. It is the best in the Mr.M series.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Mr.M 4x4 is not that bad. It is the best in the Mr.M series.


Well, that’s just MY opinion, may not be the most objective.....besides, I actually don’t have a Mr.M 4x4, just the reviews in Taiwan says its sucks.On the other hand, I do have a Meilong 4x4 and it’s fantastic, so I’ll rank it higher.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Well, that’s just MY opinion, may not be the most objective.....besides, I actually don’t have a Mr.M 4x4, just the reviews in Taiwan says its sucks.On the other hand, I do have a Meilong 4x4 and it’s fantastic, so I’ll rank it higher.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


Maybe as good as the Yusu now.......


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Maybe as good as the Yusu now.......






It has weak magnets as the YJ YuSu v2 M. It is fast and smooth.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Personally I will go:
> YLM/Meilong->thunderclap/Yusu->Mr.M




Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4
MoYu MeiLong M 4x4
QiYi thunderclap mini M
Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4
YJ YuSu v2 M
Do they rank like this?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4
> MoYu MeiLong M 4x4
> QiYi thunderclap mini M
> Sheng Shou Mr.M 4x4
> ...


Similarly. The dashes means they are as good as another one.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 3, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Personally I will go:
> YLM/Meilong->thunderclap/Yusu->Mr.M


Yuxin little magic m 4x4 and the MoYu meilong M 4x4, which one is better?
Is the slow speed of the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 an issue? I have heard that it is as slow as the QiYi WuQue M.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic m 4x4 and the MoYu meilong M 4x4, which one is better?
> Is the slow speed of the Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4 an issue? I have heard that it is as slow as the QiYi WuQue M.


Can’t really say. I don’t have a YLM 4x4 YET.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 8, 2019)

greentgoatgal said:


> I think so. I used the Wuque until the Valk came out and definitely prefer it


Is the slow speed of the WuQue an issue?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 8, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the slow speed of the WuQue an issue?


Yes ootb, but it really doesn’t take much lube to fix that issue.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 4x4 budget - MoYu MeiLong 4x4
> 4x4 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4, MoYu MeiLong M 4x4
> 4x4 expert - MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M, Valk 4 M


Should Qiyi WuQue M be added to 4x4 expert on the Speed Cube Recommendation List here?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 10, 2019)

I am changing my vote to the MeiLong 4 M.


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I am changing my vote to the MeiLong 4 M.


Ya!


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 10, 2019)

@Fukuoka Kengo James I think you can add Meilong 4x4 "M" to the best 4x4 poll. Speedcubereview prefer it OVER the Aosu GTS2m SO I THINK IT WORTHS A SPOT.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I am changing my vote to the MeiLong 4 M.





Wish Lin said:


> @Fukuoka Kengo James I think you can add Meilong 4x4 "M" to the best 4x4 poll. Speedcubereview prefer it OVER the Aosu GTS2m SO I THINK IT WORTHS A SPOT.


Added. What about Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4?


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Added. What about Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4?


Yeah, go ahead. There will be supporters.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 10, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Yeah, go ahead. There will be supporters.


Added.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Aug 10, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Is the slow speed of the WuQue an issue?


Not for me, but I usually think cubes are too fast not too slow


jakelevine said:


> Why couldn't you main it? What exactly about it was so bad? Just curious cause I have a mini m but I'm starting to feel unsatisfied.


I found it too fast, but I think that’s mostly personal preference. I prefer a more controllable cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

4x4 budget - MoYu MeiLong 4x4
4x4 great - Yuxin Little Magic M 4x4, MoYu MeiLong M 4x4
4x4 expert - MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M, Valk 4 M


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2320993377981609
MoYu AoSu WR M!




Above is MoYu AoSu WR M unboxing.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 16, 2019)

I am interested to know what magnets are best to self-magnetise the Meilong 4x4.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 16, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> I am interested to know what magnets are best to self-magnetise the Meilong 4x4.


I recommend putting 4x2 N35 in the outer layer and 4x1 N35 in the inner layer. I used 4x1.5 in the inner layer and it's just a bit too strong.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the quick response. Will definitely have to give that a try when my Meilong arrives.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 16, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Will definitely have to give that a try when my Meilong arrives.


I just bought a second MeiLong 4 to do exactly that. 4x2 in the outer layer, 4x1 in the inner layer. All N35. I'll be doing that next weekend. My friend did it and he thinks it's awesome.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 16, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I just bought a second MeiLong 4 to do exactly that. 4x2 in the outer layer, 4x1 in the inner layer. All N35. I'll be doing that next weekend. My friend did it and he thinks it's awesome.



If my memory serves me right, I think those are the magnets that Speedcubereview used and he really liked it. "Possibly main-worthy".


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 16, 2019)

Zain_A24 said:


> If my memory serves me right, I think those are the magnets that Speedcubereview used and he really liked it. "Possibly main-worthy".


That is correct. He did use it as his main, except it got disallowed due to two polished pieces, so I think he went with his backup MeiLong 4 M that MoYu sent him. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 16, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> That is correct. He did use it as his main, except it got disallowed due to two polished pieces, so I think he went with his backup MeiLong 4 M that MoYu sent him. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Except SCR has no one "main" for anything, so it's just whatever cube he likes at that moment. He did really like the MeiLong 4 M though.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 16, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> Except SCR has no one "main" for anything, so it's just whatever cube he likes at that moment. He did really like the MeiLong 4 M though.



I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 16, 2019)

The Valk 4 in my opinion is the best but you have to literally take out each spring and stretch them out. This will fix the weird catching problem. The Moyu Aosu GTS2M is the best if you dont want to do that


----------



## jakelevine (Aug 16, 2019)

Micah Morrison said:


> The Valk 4 in my opinion is the best but you have to literally take out each spring and stretch them out. This will fix the weird catching problem. The Moyu Aosu GTS2M is the best if you dont want to do that


I've found after breaking in my Valk 4 that the catching has improved enough that I don't really notice it any more, but I may try this if I notice it again.

Do you know if the other springs that come in the box are the same or if they may also help?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 16, 2019)

the other springs felt the same to me


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 17, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I recommend putting 4x2 N35 in the outer layer and 4x1 N35 in the inner layer. I used 4x1.5 in the inner layer and it's just a bit too strong.


What about 4x2 N35 in the outer layer and 5x1 N35 in the inner layer? 5x1 N35 is in between the strength of 4x1 N35 and 4x1.5 N35.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 17, 2019)

MoYu AoSu WR M!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 17, 2019)

woaj


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> MoYu AoSu WR M!






The MoYu AoSu WR M is added to the poll choices.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 24, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> The MoYu AoSu WR M is added to the poll choices.


Have anyone here tried it?
Is it an upgrade from the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 25, 2019)

A few months ago, I tried an Aosu GTSM at a comp a few months ago, and it was amazing. Better than the GTS2M in my opinion. Unfortunately they are not sold anymore besides MoYu website. Has anyone found a website that sells them in the US with reasonable shipping? CubeDepot has them, but not in stickerless; I can only use stickerless.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> A few months ago, I tried an Aosu GTSM at a comp a few months ago, and it was amazing. Better than the GTS2M in my opinion. Unfortunately they are not sold anymore besides MoYu website. Has anyone found a website that sells them in the US with reasonable shipping? CubeDepot has them, but not in stickerless; I can only use stickerless.


https://m.lightake.com/p/moyu-aosu-gts-m-4x4x4-magic-cube-magnetic-version-colorful_mu2294026.html


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> https://m.lightake.com/p/moyu-aosu-gts-m-4x4x4-magic-cube-magnetic-version-colorful_mu2294026.html


How fast is the shipping, and is it reliable?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> How fast is the shipping, and is it reliable?


I haven't tried that, I just saw that on the net.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

I've heard the speed on the Wuque (un-magnetic) is extremely slow. If this is true, is this an issue?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I've heard the speed on the Wuque (un-magnetic) is extremely slow. If this is true, is this an issue?





Competition Cuber said:


> Yes ootb, but it really doesn’t take much lube to fix that issue.


I have heard that too.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

is it worth waiting for a factory magnetic Meilong 4x4 to come out?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> is it worth waiting for a factory magnetic Meilong 4x4 to come out?


Yes.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes.


Do you know when that will be? I suppose I'll have to hold off learning Yau until I have a cube


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Do you know when that will be? I suppose I'll have to hold off learning Yau until I have a cube


No, but I guess I will be coming soon, since I don't think there are anything to change on the design of the cube.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> MoYu AoSu WR M!


No one has voted for the MoYu AoSu WR M by far.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No, but I guess I will be coming soon, since I don't think there are anything to change on the design of the cube.


Within 2-3 months?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Within 2-3 months?


Maybe


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No one has voted for the MoYu AoSu WR M by far.


lol I love how its so epic.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Maybe


I hope so.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Maybe


Is this the Meilong? https://www.speedcube.com.au/produc...long-4x4x4-stickerless?variant=23327746031697


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is this the Meilong? https://www.speedcube.com.au/produc...long-4x4x4-stickerless?variant=23327746031697


Yes


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I've heard the speed on the Wuque (un-magnetic) is extremely slow. If this is true, is this an issue?


It's true, and I personally dislike the WuQue a lot.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is this the Meilong? https://www.speedcube.com.au/produc...long-4x4x4-stickerless?variant=23327746031697


It says "MeiLong" in the title of the puzzle. How is this not clear?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> No one has voted for the MoYu AoSu WR M by far.


Probably because it isn’t put on major cube shops like the cubicle or scs yet.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Probably because it isn’t put on major cube shops like the cubicle or scs yet.


Its on the Cubicle and speedcube.com.au


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> It says "MeiLong" in the title of the puzzle. How is this not clear?


I'd heard there was another one, MF4S or something, and I wanted to make sure. Prolly won't get it unless a magnetic version doesn't come out


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> I'd heard there was another one, MF4S or something, and I wanted to make sure. Prolly won't get it unless a magnetic version doesn't come out


MoYu store is putting the request in with their factory to see if they're going to make magnetic MeiLongs. If I hear anything I'll keep this thread or the other one updated.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Aug 29, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> MoYu store is putting the request in with their factory to see if they're going to make magnetic MeiLongs. If I hear anything I'll keep this thread or the other one updated.


Hopefully they don't change too much of the design so that its worse ); . They would prolly have to take away some of the cubes natural weight to allow for the magnets though. 

Edit: Where do you get this information from?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> MoYu AoSu WR M!




__
http://instagr.am/p/B1PDKXTHpQv/


----------



## AbsoRuud (Aug 29, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Hopefully they don't change too much of the design so that its worse ); . They would prolly have to take away some of the cubes natural weight to allow for the magnets though.
> 
> Edit: Where do you get this information from?


From MoYu store directly. Also, they can just stick in the magnets. That's what I did and the cube is nice that way. No need to reduce weight.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 30, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B1PDKXTHpQv/


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

HELP!!!
I AM GOING TO BUY A NEW 4X4 IN 1 HOUR!!!
DO I BUY: Aosu GTS2M
OR
Aosu WRM
I want to get the WRM as I have a 13 year old hands, but I haven't heard much about it. The gs2m has many more recent reviews, and many of them are positive.
Again PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 1, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Actually, after talking to Tabe I have decided to do it myself!





Iwannaganx said:


> HELP!!!
> I AM GOING TO BUY A NEW 4X4 IN 1 HOUR!!!
> DO I BUY: Aosu GTS2M
> OR
> ...


You are not getting the meilong?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

I was going to buy it but Tabe said it was worth getting a flagship cube over the budget meilong. Also, I would have been a lot of work for me to find the time to actually magnetise it.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 1, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> HELP!!!
> I AM GOING TO BUY A NEW 4X4 IN 1 HOUR!!!
> DO I BUY: Aosu GTS2M
> OR
> ...






The WR M is a smaller GTS 2 M.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

So it's the exact same but $10 more for 2mm less? Is it worth it?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 1, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> So it's the exact same but $10 more for 2mm less? Is it worth it?


Has their a Moyu gts2m unmagnetic? Is it worth the extra $ for the magnetic version?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

Well I was going to buy it over an hour ago, but my mother is a kind and generous person and I now have to convince her to let me buy it. Most likely the purchase of a aosu gts2m will go through this time tomorrow


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 1, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Well I was going to buy it over an hour ago, but my mother is a kind and generous person and I now have to convince her to let me buy it. Most likely the purchase of a aosu gts2m will go through this time tomorrow


I think AoSu WRM. I tried one it is amazing


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I think AoSu WRM. I tried one it is amazing


But is it worth an extra tenth of the price? I don't know. If it's that good I'll buy it tho. I want my first real flagship cube, the closest I have is a yj Yulong


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 1, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> But is it worth an extra tenth of the price? I don't know. If it's that good I'll buy it tho. I want my first real flagship cube, the closest I have is a yj Yulong


I personally think it is worth it. I rank the Aosu from best to worst as WRM, GTSM, GTS2M, although they are all excellent cubes


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 1, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I personally think it is worth it. I rank the Aosu from best to worst as WRM, GTSM, GTS2M, although they are all excellent cubes


Ok good to know. I will buy it tonight I hope. If my mother is forgiving


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 1, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> Ok good to know. I will buy it tonight I hope. If my mother is forgiving


Good luck!

Although from my experiences, non cubers think all cubes are the same and you only need one


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 2, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Although from my experiences, non cubers think all cubes are the same and you only need one


eghhhhh yes i know!!! i cant stand it!!! but my old 4x4 popped bad so she should be ok. the only problem is the cost, she doesnt like me spending all my money, and really nor do i... but worth it i hope.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 2, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Although from my experiences, non cubers think all cubes are the same and you only need one


So true!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> I personally think it is worth it. I rank the Aosu from best to worst as WRM, GTSM, GTS2M, although they are all excellent cubes


What about Valk 4 M?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

I really hope YJ make and mgc 4x4.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> What about Valk 4 M?


I've hard its not great. Brody the cuber absolutely hated it and many forums on this site state that it is bad


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 4, 2019)

Magnetic 4x4 aren't that cheap. What's ideal an ideal model if I'm getting one for fun, not competition?


----------



## Tabe (Sep 4, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> Magnetic 4x4 aren't that cheap. What's ideal an ideal model if I'm getting one for fun, not competition?


Little Magic. If you're willing to magnetize it yourself, get the Meilong.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> Magnetic 4x4 aren't that cheap. What's ideal an ideal model if I'm getting one for fun, not competition?


The meilong 4x4 seems to be very popular... I personally haven't tried it but many people say it is great


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

phuque99 said:


> Magnetic 4x4 aren't that cheap. What's ideal an ideal model if I'm getting one for fun, not competition?


You may refer to the poll result in the budget high-end 4x4 comparison thread here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 4x4 budget - MoYu MeiLong 4x4
> 4x4 great - MoYu MeiLong M 4x4
> 4x4 expert - MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M





Tabe said:


> Little Magic. If you're willing to magnetize it yourself, get the Meilong.


Yes. If you don't need magnets, get the meilong 4x4.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> You may refer to the poll result in the budget high-end 4x4 comparison thread here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/budget-high-end-4x4-comparison.73959/
> 
> 
> Yes. If you don't need magnets, get the meilong 4x4.


Will there ever be a yj mgc 4x4?


----------



## phuque99 (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> The meilong 4x4 seems to be very popular... I personally haven't tried it but many people say it is great


It seems manageable based on review videos as long as it isn't turned too fast?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Will there ever be a yj mgc 4x4?


I don't know, but the YJ MGC 6X6 and the YJ Yushi v2 M are coming.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 4, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I don't know, but the YJ MGC 6X6 and the YJ Yushi v2 M are coming.


Is that a 6x6? the yushi?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Is that a 6x6? the yushi?


yes. 6x6.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> HELP!!!
> I AM GOING TO BUY A NEW 4X4 IN 1 HOUR!!!
> DO I BUY: Aosu GTS2M
> OR
> ...


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Does the Weilong GTS2M come with a tension tool like with other newer Moyu cubes?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

i ended up getting the YLM, and its dissapointing. sandy, slow, and gross. i wish i went for the yj yusu instead.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> i ended up getting the YLM, and its dissapointing. sandy, slow, and gross. i wish i went for the yj yusu instead.


Ive heard that's worse. I mights just get the gts2m


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Ive heard that's worse. I mights just get the gts2m


oh. well im very happy with the yj yupo, but the YLM might just need to be broken in


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> oh. well im very happy with the yj yupo, but the YLM might just need to be broken in


Lubed it yet?


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Lubed it yet?


The YLM I mean?


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> The YLM I mean?


yeah, but i only have qiyi M1 and M2, maybe ill try and use some of my friends silk on monday.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> yeah, but i only have qiyi M1 and M2, maybe ill try and use some of my friends silk on monday.


AKA me


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> AKA me


yep u better bring it lol


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> yep u better bring it lol


Maybe


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 6, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Does the Weilong GTS2M come with a tension tool like with other newer Moyu cubes?



Never use the MoYu tensioning tools. They are an excellent way to strip your core.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Never use the MoYu tensioning tools. They are an excellent way to strip your core.


He means DAS


----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 6, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> He means DAS



Oh... Okay.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 6, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> i ended up getting the YLM, and its dissapointing. sandy, slow, and gross. i wish i went for the yj yusu instead.


I have heard that the YJ YuSu v2 M has very weak magnets, and it catches.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the YJ YuSu v2 M has very weak magnets, and it catches.


Ohh. Great. U think the YLM just needs breaking in, but I'm watching the footy rn


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 6, 2019)

Dr. Lube said:


> Never use the MoYu tensioning tools. They are an excellent way to strip your core.


So they are not good?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 7, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> So they are not good?





Cubingcubecuber said:


> He means DAS


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 51076 (Sep 7, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> So they are not good?



I thought that the topic under discussion was the little blue 'T' shaped bits of plastic that come with many MoYu puzzles, which you should not use to tension a puzzle unless you are very careful. The rotating tension adjustment system used on the newer MoYu 3x3s is okay though.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


>


That was the first video I saw when I went into youtube this morning.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Ive heard that's worse. I mights just get the gts2m


I have heard really good things about the MoYu AoSu WR M.
I guess it is a mix of the MoYu AoSu GTS 2 M and the Valk 4 M, but in smaller size.
We will have to wait for more reviews on it.


----------

